# Finecast raptors?



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all, been a long time since ive posted, ive been out of the hobby for a while and have let all of my projects die 

But, im looking for something to spark my interest, and came across the finecast chaos raptors - Finally they've done something with those hideous models! - However, looking at the store image i think they look just as ugly as the old ones, it would appear as though they just took the same stock image from the old models and not bother with a new one  

Has anybody seen/own a set of the new raptors? if so, what are they like and are they actually worth the £25 they are?

Thanks in advance, reppage for helpful answers!


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

TBH theyre probably the same sculpts but in the finecast resin, as the sternguard are exactly the same as they were when they were metal . :grin:
Most existing models havnt changed at all , just now resin and more expensive


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh, so theres still no point in buying them yet, daaaaammmmn, gonna have to find something else to do. 
Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Well they are significantly lighter and less likely to fall over and break now.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Well they are significantly lighter and less likely to fall over and break now.


To be honest i think the models would look better broken :laugh:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes there the same models but in resin, but the big thing about it is you can work with them easier now, you dont like them, so make them better.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i happen to like the raptors alot more then the SM jump pack units.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

on the plus side they are a vaste improvement on the origional raptors.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Yes there the same models but in resin, but the big thing about it is you can work with them easier now, you dont like them, so make them better.


There's a much better way than spending £51.00 for ten raptors and then having to modify them.

Buy a box of Khorne Berzerkers £23 (12 troops total). Chop of those damn Chaos bunny ears. Then you can buy either of these....
Space Marine Jump Packs £10.20 (for 10 packs) and add some Chaos spikes and bling.









or

These MaxMini Pre-Heresy style jump pack £10.05 for 10









Or if you can wait these are some designs MaxMini is working on...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Lav25gunner: I quite like the current maxi mini jump packs, they look very nice! Thanks for pointing them out man! 

GrimzagGorwazza: Yeah, the original ones look more like boxes with wings than raptors >.<

Yanlou: believe me there is nothing more i would like to do than rework the resin and make them look better, but given my modelling skills, which are still limited to bit swapping and gapfilling, i dont think im ready to take on sanding and filing £5 a piece raptors - i think ill stick with lav's idea xD


----------

